

Marijuana Delivery Startups Are Ready. The U.S. Government Is Not - jsm386
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/marijuana-delivery-startups-are-ready-the-u-s-91285399474.html

======
vampirechicken
More states are going to have to legalize before the fed gov will get on
board.

Like our other wars, the War On (Some) Drugs causes the govt to spend a lot of
money on contractors and equipment, has enriched local police departments
through civil forfeiture, and feeds the for-profit prison industry.

There is an enormous amount of money and power with vested interest in keeping
cannabis illegal and elected officials listen to campaign contributors until
they fear that the voters might actually vote them out of office.

It will be interesting to watch it play out in the next couple of years,
especially after the next congressional and presidential elections.

------
edoceo
Washington State put the Liquor Control Board in charge of the MJ policy.
Mismanagement by the best of them. But the two delivery services in Seattle
operating in the Grey zone are still going strong. Hooray free market!

